# Fort Yargo



## Jondoughe (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone fish Yargo from the shore lately? We have a camping trip coming up and wanted to see if anyone had any tips for me and the kids while we are there. We're staying in a Yurt, so shouldn't have to trek to far from what I hear.


----------



## needmotime2fish (Jun 12, 2017)

You might want to call the ranger station to check on the status of the lake.  I heard earlier this year that they had drained the lake (not completely) and that there was no fishing at FY.
I can't confirm that, but I'd suggest that you check first, if you're planning to do some fishing.


----------



## turkeyhunter835 (Jun 12, 2017)

I was out there a few weeks ago and there were boats everywhere


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2017)

Jondoughe said:


> Anyone fish Yargo from the shore lately? We have a camping trip coming up and wanted to see if anyone had any tips for me and the kids while we are there. We're staying in a Yurt, so shouldn't have to trek to far from what I hear.



The lake is full pool and you won't have to go far from the Yurt to go fishing. The rip rap along the bank (boat ramp side) is a great place to fish. You can throw a buzzbait parallel with the bank and catch small bass this time of year. Work a worm all along that area as well and you'll catch bass. You can also fish on the bottom right there and catch cat's and carp. Good luck!


----------



## Cletus T. (Jun 13, 2017)

Glad to hear the lake is back up…….was out there in early spring and it was way down and looked like a mud bowl……..there are still some giants in there too so don’t let the poor reports fool ya…..you can catch a lunker in there!

Good luck and those Yurts are really cool to stay in!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 13, 2017)

Crappie fishing can also be good but they cleaned up a lot of the timber accessible to the bank when they drew the lake down so you would need a boat or some other floating device to get to them. They do like to hang out by the dock that is visible to the Yurts.


----------



## jfinch (Jun 14, 2017)

At one time the yurts came with an aluminum canoe for you to use while you were there.  If they are still doing that you have access to the whole lake.


----------



## Jondoughe (Jun 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info guys. Hoping to catch something we can eat one night while we are there. I hear fish from this lake are safe. Other than that, catch, get some pictures, and send them on their way for someone else to have fun with. I'll definitely take a look for the canoe. I know they also rent boats, but I haven't looked into pricing.


----------



## needmotime2fish (Jun 17, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> The lake is full pool and you won't have to go far from the Yurt to go fishing. The rip rap along the bank (boat ramp side) is a great place to fish. You can throw a buzzbait parallel with the bank and catch small bass this time of year. Work a worm all along that area as well and you'll catch bass. You can also fish on the bottom right there and catch cat's and carp. Good luck!


Glad to hear it's back to full pool again.  It appears that they completed whatever work they were doing earlier.


----------



## fishingguy61 (Jun 19, 2017)

needmotime2fish said:


> Glad to hear it's back to full pool again.  It appears that they completed whatever work they were doing earlier.



I used to fish the channel heading toward the dam trolling spinner baits and dragging a green pumpkinseed worm in a kind of drop shot rig. It's about 35 feet there and caught a few bass in the 3-5 lb range. Great fun in the early morning hours.


----------



## lampern (Jun 19, 2017)

Do you catch largemouth bass or "spotted" bass?

Thanks


----------



## red neck richie (Jun 19, 2017)

lampern said:


> Do you catch largemouth bass or "spotted" bass?
> 
> Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> Has to be largemouth since there are no spot in yargo. All thought they did accidentally stock hybrids several years back.


----------



## Mike81 (Jun 19, 2017)

red neck richie said:


> lampern said:
> 
> 
> > Do you catch largemouth bass or "spotted" bass?
> ...


----------



## red neck richie (Jun 19, 2017)

Mike81 said:


> red neck richie said:
> 
> 
> > There are spots in Yargo.  Caught a few over the years there.
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 20, 2017)

Mike81 said:


> There are spots in Yargo.  Caught a few over the years there.





red neck richie said:


> Wow. That's interesting please post a pic next time you catch one. I have fished there for 20 years and have never caught a spot only largemouth. I live 10 min. from the lake.



That would be news to me as well. I've fished that lake for about 20 years as well and never caught one.


----------



## lampern (Jun 20, 2017)

Thanks.

I had heard a few spots were in there but not sure if they had taken over or not.

Guess not.


----------



## nevamiss270 (Jun 20, 2017)

I caught a spot out there last Thursday.  Thought it was strange.  I live 10 mins away as well.  There are still some good ones left in there.  Got one that was almost 4 a few weeks ago, haven't 0ed yet this year!  Gonna hit it tomorrow as a matter of fact!


----------



## red neck richie (Jun 20, 2017)

nevamiss270 said:


> I caught a spot out there last Thursday.  Thought it was strange.  I live 10 mins away as well.  There are still some good ones left in there.  Got one that was almost 4 a few weeks ago, haven't 0ed yet this year!  Gonna hit it tomorrow as a matter of fact!



Post a pic if you catch a spot. Bring your rain gear. Its suppose to rain again tomorrow. Strange indeed. Like I said I have fished there for years and have never caught one. You have me interested to see if they are now in the lake. I'm gonna fish it this weekend.


----------



## nevamiss270 (Jun 21, 2017)

We have it on video I'll see if my buddy can send me a still if it.  It was raining when I caught the other one too!  We have caught a bunch of LM there but only that one spot.


----------



## guncrazy72 (Jun 22, 2017)

I live right up the road from Yargo and have been fishing it for the past few years. Ive only pulled small bass and bream out. It seems to be the hardest to fish place around here but its close.


----------



## Jondoughe (Jul 6, 2017)

Well, wish me luck. Heading out tomorrow for a few days, not sure how much fishing we will do, but if I snag anything, I will take some pictures.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jul 6, 2017)

It's been a long time but I always caught fish there.  We had a little 2 person catamaran that we would troll around on.  The best spot used to be in the back by the playground area.


----------

